# Anyone using a sump as a filter.



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

My 48 x 18 x 24 CA tank is filtered by a 3ft sump.
It has three compartments.
PT1 contains out flow pipe, Mech waste pad. sponges and Bio balls.
Out flow is set up a wet dry filter.
This means the Bacteria is not using the oxygen from the water.
PT2 contains the heater and Siporax.
PT3 contains a 3500lph sump pump. The current in the tank is fantastic. The turn over is around
the 10 times per hour mark.

I would recommend a sump over an External any day. Is any one else using a sump on their 
tanks ?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sure there are a bunch of people using sumps, they're nice. Can you post a picture of yours?


----------



## phorty (Oct 30, 2009)

Can someone post a link so I can learn the basics of sumps? I only know about basic HOB's but I plan to go with a 100+ gallon soon so I want to learn about other options...


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

phorty said:


> Can someone post a link so I can learn the basics of sumps? I only know about basic HOB's but I plan to go with a 100+ gallon soon so I want to learn about other options...


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Sump+filter


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

phorty said:


> Can someone post a link ...


http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-01/gt/index.php opcorn:


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a pic of my sump










It's also a simple 3 compartment sump, made from a 66 gal tank for my 105 gal display.

I think there are several things to take in mind in the debate about sumps vs. external filters like cannisters.

A sump can be build alot more effective and they are often fairly larger then canisters ect. makeing them supirior, but on the other hand eksternals are often small and compact filter yet also very effective.

Personaly I would go with sumps where I can as they don't need to be cleaned nearly as often as canisters, but the water quality is basicly the same in all my tanks no matter if it's sump or canister filterd. Also I like the water lvl is'nt droppin in the display tank, when u run a sump system.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have alwats run sumps and most likely always will. They are great for hiding gear,doing water changes and add extra water volume to your system.

A couple of pics of the tank and the gear that runs it.


----------



## JSwan (Nov 9, 2009)

I have run Wet/Drys on my larger tanks for many years I love em :thumb: If you set them up right the maintenance is about as low as you can get. Mine have a sponge prefilter that will catch the large particles on my old system you have to rinse this once a month on my new setup I should only have to do this a couple times a year. All the rest of the organic matter just settles on the bottom of the sump and I just Vac it out when I do water changes :thumb: Occasionally I will run a Micron filter to polish the water. For me its Wet/Drys or Hydro sponges in the tank these are about the only ways to go


----------



## JSwan (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of the last wet/dry I built :thumb: 








By jswan, shot with iPhone 3G at 2010-03-10


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry OP, just a question here for mg426.

lovely tank mg426. May i ask what the rocks are and how you got rocks so flat and that size. what way did you build them up to make them sit like that?

Cheers.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, the rocks are Fake (the flat ones anyway) I made them out of styrofoam. I just siliconed several layers together and covered them with cement. They are siliconed to the bottom of the tank.


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

have you anymore pics close up better quality?


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Of the Rocks ???


----------



## aaronjunited (Sep 29, 2009)

yes please. sorry to the OP again. i'm very keen to learn.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is a couple


----------



## JSwan (Nov 9, 2009)

Anybody else got Sump pics?


----------

